# Attention weightlifters, new info 4 building bigger biceps has been discovered by



## Johnnny (Nov 27, 2004)

Attention weightlifters, new info 4 building bigger biceps has been discovered by a few "significant"   members who know everything there is to know about weightlifting & building bigger & stronger biceps.


Ladies & gentlemen we don't need to do our regular bicep routine.

New information has been discovered that will send your biceps exploding through the roof.

All we need to do is our regular back exercises such as chins revers narrow grip & wide grip, barbell rows, t-bar rows, 1-arm rows, seated cable rows, & lat pulldowns.

& our biceps will experience amazing new growth in both size, strength & shape.

Just follow your regularly scheduled back routine to experience this new bicep growth.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

yeah, they will you stupid fucker because it is still elbow flexion.  I barely do any direct arm work.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 27, 2004)

Am i missing something?


----------



## chris mason (Nov 27, 2004)

If you did only back exercises and no isolation arm work your biceps would still grow (assuming you were growing in general).  That said, direct arm work will stimulate opitmal results if done correctly (with respect to size for the arms).


----------



## cman (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, they will you stupid fucker because it is still elbow flexion. I barely do any direct arm work.


I also must be missing something here. People make comments and then get called a stupid fucker by a moderator. I do not know the history between you and johnnny, but for new commer's this look's very unproffesional. Im sure i'm not the only one to think this. You may have good cause to dislike this person, I don't know. But If newcommers are affraid to ask questions for fear of retaliation, I think it hurts the whole site. We want the site to grow and go somewhere. running people off before they join is counter productive.

Now, I guess I am opening myself to be retaliated against, but if this is the way we treat our members than baybe I'm in the wrong forum.
CMAN


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I also must be missing something here. People make comments and then get called a stupid fucker by a moderator. I do not know the history between you and johnnny, but for new commer's this look's very unproffesional. Im sure i'm not the only one to think this. You may have good cause to dislike this person, I don't know. But If newcommers are affraid to ask questions for fear of retaliation, I think it hurts the whole site. We want the site to grow and go somewhere. running people off before they join is counter productive.
> 
> Now, I guess I am opening myself to be retaliated against, but if this is the way we treat our members than baybe I'm in the wrong forum.
> CMAN




oh, well we have a big history so that is that.

as far as being professional well.....at least the don't pay me.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I also must be missing something here. People make comments and then get called a stupid fucker by a moderator. I do not know the history between you and johnnny, but for new commer's this look's very unproffesional. Im sure i'm not the only one to think this. You may have good cause to dislike this person, I don't know. But If newcommers are affraid to ask questions for fear of retaliation, I think it hurts the whole site. We want the site to grow and go somewhere. running people off before they join is counter productive.
> 
> Now, I guess I am opening myself to be retaliated against, but if this is the way we treat our members than baybe I'm in the wrong forum.
> CMAN



You will understand, once you read enough by John Boy.  He is the IM 'troll'


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> at least the don't pay me.


You don't get a monthly check from IM like I do? I thought all the Mod's got the monthly payments


----------



## cman (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You will understand, once you read enough by John Boy. He is the IM 'troll'


I have seen he can be a pinhead. My point wasn't did he deserve do be talked to like that. I don't care for most of what johnnny posts. What I was saying is how it looks to us new commer's. or even newer than I. just don't think it looks good. You could ripp him via private message. on not. just making a comment.

not trying to start crap.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

You make a good point cman, but Johnnny's goal in this new thread is just to start new crap.  In other words... troll.  The regular's here recognize this.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, how you view P is up to you.  I also think Johnny is a stupid fuck... but thats a whole nother story.
I guess if you dont like flaming, then dont read the thread?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I have seen he can be a pinhead. My point wasn't did he deserve do be talked to like that. I don't care for most of what johnnny posts. What I was saying is how it looks to us new commer's. or even newer than I. just don't think it looks good. You could ripp him via private message. on not. just making a comment.
> 
> not trying to start crap.




I'm not trying to start crap either.  I like answering questions and helping people out. The reason I responded like that is because this thread was started by him after this debate was carried out in another thread (about two threads down).  it is anoying and idiotic for him to start another thread like this in an arrogant fashion.  All he was doing with this was trying to act like an arrogant punk to those that were debating with him.  I don't care how you think it looks to other newcommers.  Johnny dexervese what he gets.......


ACT LIKE AN ASSHOLE GET TREATED LIKE AN ASSHOLE.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, how you view P is up to you.  I also think Johnny is a stupid fuck... but thats a whole nother story.
> I guess if you dont like flaming, then dont read the thread?




yeah see, premier thinks I am an asshole too.




> You make a good point cman, but Johnnny's goal in this new thread is just to start new crap. In other words... troll. The regular's here recognize this.




see JD recognizes and will tell you that I am an asshole too.  I am an asshole.


----------



## cman (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to start crap either. I like answering questions and helping people out. The reason I responded like that is because this thread was started by him after this debate was carried out in another thread (about two threads down). it is anoying and idiotic for him to start another thread like this in an arrogant fashion. All he was doing with this was trying to act like an arrogant punk to those that were debating with him. I don't care how you think it looks to other newcommers. Johnny dexervese what he gets.......
> 
> 
> ACT LIKE AN ASSHOLE GET TREATED LIKE AN ASSHOLE.


I understand. I have read his crap and know he starts crap everywhere and does probably deserve that. people new woulnt know that. It was just my 2 cents. Can't someone get rid of nuicances like him? It would make it a more pleasent place.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I understand. I have read his crap and know he starts crap everywhere and does probably deserve that. people new woulnt know that. It was just my 2 cents. Can't someone get rid of nuicances like him? It would make it a more pleasent place.




yes I understand your 2 cents.  I know it makes me look like a dick.  I wish he would get banned but he has done nothing wrong.  Being stupid and annoying isn't a bannable offense.


----------



## cman (Nov 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, how you view P is up to you. I also think Johnny is a stupid fuck... but thats a whole nother story.
> I guess if you dont like flaming, then dont read the thread?


so do I, I don't mind flaming, kind of enjoy it. People who come here to view may not come back was all I was saying. I notice there are more non members viewing than members. Just would like to see the group grow. I enjoy the conversations here. As you can see by the # of posts and short time ive been here.
Talk at ya later.


----------



## cman (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes I understand your 2 cents. I know it makes me look like a dick. I wish he would get banned but he has done nothing wrong. Being stupid and annoying isn't a bannable offense.


Otay panky.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 27, 2004)

What a thread.

All this from someone who claimed his hypothyroidism was caused by Ephedra..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Attention weightlifters, new info 4 building bigger biceps has been discovered by a few "significant"   members who know everything there is to know about weightlifting & building bigger & stronger biceps.
> 
> 
> Ladies & gentlemen we don't need to do our regular bicep routine.
> ...





haha thats funny johnnny

there's so many members that say that, and they're like "well it works for me..."

well just b/c your arms experience a slight increase in size and or strength
does NOT mean you are successfully training your biceps....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

That's the first post Johnnny's made here that is correct! LOL.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2004)

I know a guy with 19 inchers relaxed, who doesn't do any bicep work at all.

I did a whole 6 sets last week which for me is high volume these days.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 27, 2004)

Ever since i joined IM, i cut my Bicept sets down from 10 sets to 0.  Now I have 21 inch cannons.

Just kidding.  But i did cut down from 10 to 2-4, and it seems to have helped.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> What a thread.
> 
> All this from someone who claimed his hypothyroidism was caused by Ephedra..



With no pre-existing thyroid condition.  :d


Anyway cman, ironically, the same principle that keeps johnnny around is the same one that makes Pfunk's response completely valid.  From what I see, RD does not believe in censorship on his board so he pretty much lets anything go so long as it is within reason.  I find Pfunks response to be fine, Johnnny's post was an obvious attack on a completely logical concept.  Pfunk, not being a retard, responded in an appropriate manner.  


Besides, everyone knows direct bicep work will make the lower bicep much bigger.  That and the outer chest.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

I love how Johnnny's attempt at being a smartass was immediately shot down by P-funk's brilliant selection of words: "stupid fucker."  I couldn't have laid out such an accurate and eloquent description of Johnnny myself.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 27, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I know a guy with 19 inchers relaxed, who doesn't do any bicep work at all.
> 
> I did a whole 6 sets last week which for me is high volume these days.


My bicep size is 14.6 inches flexed.  I should stop doing bicep work and it will help me?  is that cuz the back training will take care of it?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2004)

I am not telling anyone to quit doing bicep work, I still do bicep work. I am simply pointing out that to say biceps are not used at all in back movements is ludicrous, and the tricep is by far larger anyway.

I like low volume bicep work with moderately heavy weights, 4-6 sets total for me reps are anywhere from 6-10.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> My bicep size is 14.6 inches flexed.  I should stop doing bicep work and it will help me?  is that cuz the back training will take care of it?



Will it work?  I don't know, but you might as well try.  How many sets do you currently do for biceps?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

So this is where the action is...........


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

la di da dada....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

ok.....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

No retort...........


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

One more cup of coffee..........


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

i do like 9-12 sets of bicep work once a week by itself


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

all by myself....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh a visitor........


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Did you leave Min0?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> My bicep size is 14.6 inches flexed.  I should stop doing bicep work and it will help me?  is that cuz the back training will take care of it?




Man, I used to try so much stuff to make my biceps bigger.  Lots of volume, lots of reps, etc.....I always traind arms on their own day.  I can tell you though, this year I stopped training arms on their own day and trained with push/pull splits so by the end of the workout I was so fried to do anything more that like 3 or 4 sets for arms.   Ya know what, I have never seen more growth in my boceps than I have this year.  And I really belive it was because I lowered the volume on them and put more focus on heavy pushing and pulling.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i do like 9-12 sets of bicep work once a week by itself



Try 3 sets, but make sure you do plenty of compound pulling movements in addition to that.

What's your current back routine look like?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny, just do us all a favor and go shoot yourself.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

ahhhh the start of a new day.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me shower...hey no peeking....its still a secret..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me brush my teeth.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm...lets see whats going on today at IM.....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Johnnny, just do us all a favor and go shoot yourself.


 





.


----------



## DanK (Nov 28, 2004)

I haven't been checking up on IM for a LONG time (not sure exactly how long that is but seems like it's been about 6 months) and much to my surprise when I visit my favorite forum, the training forum, johnny is still around, still stupid, and people that I assume have been here the whole time still remember his original thread good enough to bring up the ephedra thing (might not have been his first thread, but it was one of the first).


----------



## cman (Nov 28, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> So this is where the action is...........


too funny


----------



## cman (Nov 28, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Johnnny, just do us all a favor and go shoot yourself.


See this is the kind of flaming I like. 
Well said cam.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 28, 2004)

CowPimp



> I love how Johnnny's attempt at being a smartass was immediately shot down by P-funk's brilliant selection of words: "stupid fucker."  I
> couldn't have laid out such an accurate and eloquent description of Johnnny
> myself.



Nothing is being shot down. As for "the brilliant choice of words" from P-Funk the same could apply to you.

Personally I could give a shit what P-Funk thinks about bicep training nor do I give a shit what you think about bicep training or in your cases "NON BICEP" training.

Just stupid.

As for Mudge's friend with 19 arms relaxed I will ask this question is he on steroids?

Steroid users I know sometimes don't even train certain muscles for months at a time & those muscles still grow with the help of the anabolics.

For a natural training person training the biceps is very important.

But these steroid users I speak of all train their biceps twice a week while on a cycle.


----------



## cman (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, I used to try so much stuff to make my biceps bigger. Lots of volume, lots of reps, etc.....I always traind arms on their own day. I can tell you though, this year I stopped training arms on their own day and trained with push/pull splits so by the end of the workout I was so fried to do anything more that like 3 or 4 sets for arms. Ya know what, I have never seen more growth in my boceps than I have this year. And I really belive it was because I lowered the volume on them and put more focus on heavy pushing and pulling.


What pushing and pulling, specifically. Like your typical work out. My biceps are proportionally too big for my tri's. I am trying to even them up some. I have prettymuch stoped all but hammer curls, 2 sets.

P.S.
Don't think your an A hole.I was Just saying it may look like it to newbies.


----------



## cman (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> CowPimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, for someone who's been on here for as long as you I would think youd have a few pictures. so we could see who you are. or are you Ashamed? plus, just taking steroids will mot make you grow. Hard work still must be done or you will get fat.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

DanK said:
			
		

> I haven't been checking up on IM for a LONG time (not sure exactly how long that is but seems like it's been about 6 months) and much to my surprise when I visit my favorite forum, the training forum, johnny is still around, still stupid, and people that I assume have been here the whole time still remember his original thread good enough to bring up the ephedra thing (might not have been his first thread, but it was one of the first).


Well thank you Dank, Reporting to you live from the IM Forum, this is Min0 Lee ......


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> CowPimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I See...Johnny....just forget about it.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 28, 2004)

cman



> What pushing and pulling, specifically. Like your typical work out. My
> biceps are proportionally too big for my tri's. I am trying to even
> them up some. I have prettymuch stoped all but hammer curls, 2 sets.



Well if you want more tricep size to even it out, you should try this routine best done after your back. 3 sets of CG bench press, 3 sets of incline skull crushers, 3 sets of cable pushdowns with a 3-5 rep scheme.




> You know, for someone who's been on here for as long as you I would think youd have a few pictures. so we could see who you are. or are you Ashamed? plus, just taking steroids will mot make you grow. Hard work still must be done or you will get fat.



I've explained myself over & over. Ppl will just have to wait for the pics which will be coming soon. As for steroids yes I know hard training is important. I have more than a few friends who are users.

Since 2000/01 I have delt with thyroid problems (yes, caused by the ephedrine/ephedra supplements as I never had a thyroid problem before I used them).

Back in that year I was 227lbs with about 12-15%BF & a 34 inch waist at 5ft10.

Later that year I had enough Suspension & Nolvadex for 8 weeks as I was going to take my first cycle for football.

But that's when I began to rapidly loose weight. In 4 weeks I shrunk to a weak, tired & burnt out 200lbs who couldn't even bench his own weight from a 325lbs bench press.

I started on Tapazole to keep the thyroid from working too much & it took 2yrs to gain some of what I lost.

Imagine losing 30lbs of mass in 4 weeks on top of eating 7 times a day & regular training.

I had another hyper thyroid episode in 2002 losing 10lbs in a week so in August 2003 there was an alteration in my treatment.

I was given a large enough dose of Iodine to shut down my thyroid & then to replace my hormone with synthroid.

Yet it took about 6 months before I could take the synthroids. So for 6 months I had no thyroid hormone. This greatly affected my training & physique even with a strict diet & training regime.

I gained about 20lbs of unwanted fat & went up to a 36 inch waistline.

Since January I've been on synthroids & it took about 3.5 months before they found the right dose as my thyroid became normal.

I have managed to burn much of the fat off & getting my waist back to 34 & build up some muscle but I'm not completely ready for pics.

I'm sure you some of you descent ppl can understand that.

There are other ppl here who know what I'm talking about who've had thyroid problems.

But soon.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

Hope you recover Johnny.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Try 3 sets, but make sure you do plenty of compound pulling movements in addition to that.
> 
> What's your current back routine look like?


3 sets of Lat Pulldowns
3 sets of Seated Rows (narrow)
3 sets of Seated Rows (Wide grip)
2 sets of Bent Over dumbell rows.

i think thats it.  thanks p-funk.  so if i just add 3-4 sets of bicep work in there i should be good?  I reallllllllllllllly want to me make my biceps bigger.  I'm relatively strong but every kid in my school only does like biceps to make themselves look strong lol and i don't do that much.  I really want to make them bigger.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 28, 2004)

mino lee



> Hope you recover Johnny.



Thanks, I've been recovering since April when they finally found the right synthroid dose.


----------



## cman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Since 2000/01 I have delt with thyroid problems (yes, caused by the ephedrine/ephedra supplements as I never had a thyroid problem before I used them).*

But did your doctor tell you it was the ephedra?

I got deathly ill with sever athsma after seeing the movie "american me" But I am willing to except it was a coincidence.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 28, 2004)

cman



> But did your doctor tell you it was the ephedra?



It was actually my endocrinologist.

She told me that with some individuals with no thyroid condition pryor to use of these supplements, what can happen is even after use of the supplement is ceased, some individual's thyroid hormone's remain in a very high state.

Which is hyper thyroid.

& this was the case with me. As my family doctor would annually check the TSH levels with apart of an annual blood work.

All the blood tests I've ever had as a child & teenager, there were no thyroid problems prior to my use of these supplements.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 28, 2004)

That's fucking ridiculous

People like you are the reason ephedra and OTC supplements are banned or endangered of being banned.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

HAHAAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH

Fucking min0 lee is the shit!!!  Look at that sig.!!!!  MAx is in the band!!!hAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> 3 sets of Lat Pulldowns
> 3 sets of Seated Rows (narrow)
> 3 sets of Seated Rows (Wide grip)
> 2 sets of Bent Over dumbell rows.
> ...


p-funk? or anyone?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> p-funk? or anyone?




how often do you do that routine??  It looks like some good back work in there.   So yeah, you can try just finishing with like 3-5 sets of biceps as they will be already warmed up.  That is what I do when I train my back usually.  Make sure you are eating enough cals too, if you want to grow.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HAHAAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH
> 
> Fucking min0 lee is the shit!!!  Look at that sig.!!!!  MAx is in the band!!!hAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

o ok thanks p-funk.  I do that routine once a week.. it looks good right?  And one more question.. For chest I have been hitting pretty hard and after
3 sets of flat bench
3 sets of incline
im kinda done...  I am hitting it pretty hard tho.  Do i need to do more?  After those 6 sets i do about 4-5 sets of triceps


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

And i would eat a lot but im fat, (see my gallery).  I want to get stronger and lose fat at the same time.  Im kinda confused.  I dunno which i should do first.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> o ok thanks p-funk.  I do that routine once a week.. it looks good right?  And one more question.. For chest I have been hitting pretty hard and after
> 3 sets of flat bench
> 3 sets of incline
> im kinda done...  I am hitting it pretty hard tho.  Do i need to do more?  After those 6 sets i do about 4-5 sets of triceps




if you are fried after that then you are done.  I mean,. 3 sets means nothing.  what is the intensity?? what is the rep range??


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

3 sets of 4-6 reps.  I hit it hard with all i have.  Complete failure.  My triceps however are more fried than my chest.  i dunno why that is


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

even though my triceps are stronger than those that have the same max as me.. but i just started doing barbell cuz i always did dumbells before


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

holla back?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Nothing is being shot down. As for "the brilliant choice of words" from P-Funk the same could apply to you.
> 
> Personally I could give a shit what P-Funk thinks about bicep training nor do I give a shit what you think about bicep training or in your cases "NON BICEP" training.
> 
> ...



You simply don't listen.  I didn't say do no direct bicep work.  I said that your biceps can and will grow without it, but doing a few sets of direct bicep work is fine.  I think 2-4 sets is the best range for myself.  You do 9 sets, because you apparently think the biceps require just as much work as much larger muscle groups.  I, on the other hand, staunchly disagree.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 28, 2004)

no maybe you don't know understand or listen

& I'm growing weery of this discuscion

I have a friend who was on cycle for three months and did no bicep work,

and he lost an inch on his arms, I was doing my  Bicep routine featuring 18 

sets of hammers followed by curl twists &my arms grew to 18 inches and I am all natural, even though I had enough nolvadex and sustanon to do a cycle 

but my thyroid hurt so I did not

but my hypothyroidism was caused by ephedra, so maybe you aren't the listen  I went from benching 400 to 205 in 3 months because my thryoid was 

you try going through what I did, but I'm at a 36 inch waist now from 42 after my thyroid problem and pics are coming 

But keep doing back work and seeing no results while my friend who was on cycle and did no bicep routine had shrinkage but not like Seinfeld because I grew natural when his bacp workout did nothing 

& here's a picture of me, Johnnny, and don't call me a liar it's true


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> no maybe you don't know understand or listen
> 
> & I'm growing weery of this discuscion
> 
> ...



Nice impression of Johnnny.  I actually chuckled a little bit reading that.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I have managed to burn much of the fat off & getting my waist back to 34 & build up some muscle but I'm not completely ready for pics.



I've got a 40 incher man, I'm not ripped but thats life, I still take pix.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I have managed to burn much of the fat off & getting my waist back to 34 & build up some muscle but I'm not completely ready for pics.



What's your point?  You can still take pictures.  If you are really worried about what people think, then just label it a before picture.  Follow up with an after picture when you are "ready" for pictures.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 28, 2004)

Johnnny has no upper pecs.


----------



## KarlW (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

CamaroSuper6



> Johnnny has no upper pecs.



Actually this is where you're wrong.

I do have upper pecs, it's just that obviously my genetics won't allow a complete cleavage to develop as much as I want.

It's nothing special but I currently am repping out 115's-120's for 10-14 reps which is descent for incline dumbbell press. But I was doing 130's before which is more than descent.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Duncans Donuts



> no maybe you don't know understand or listen
> 
> & I'm growing weery of this discuscion
> 
> ...




If you are going to make fun of my sufferings at least get the information right.

It was hyperthyroidism for 3yrs until last year when I was given Iodine to shut my thyroid down & it took 6 months before I could take synthroid so for 6 months I had no thyroid hormone.

& it wasn't a 405lb bench that I lost it was a 325lb bench that I lost.

I've never said I do 18 sets of hammer curls. I do 9  sets total for biceps 3 exercises.

& I'm not a 36 inch waist I'm a 34 & never was a 42 (only in my young teen yrs) I went up to a 36 inch waist.

But to make fun of someone else's sufferings is pretty low I think


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

CowPimp



> What's your point? You can still take pictures. If you are really worried about what people think, then just label it a before picture. Follow up with an after picture when you are "ready" for pictures.



You'll just have to wait.

But I'm putting on a nice amount of muscle & lowering BF% w/o losing too much body weight.

So it will be soon

Maybe by the time I'm back doing 130's on incline db presses is when I will post pics. Repping out 115's-120's it could be soon.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Today is chest & bicep day.

So I will do my chest first & then to hit the biceps real hard I will do a few sets of Yate's style barbell rows, maybe some T-Bar rows & lat pulldowns.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Today is chest & bicep day.
> 
> So I will do my chest first & then to hit the biceps real hard I will do a few sets of Yate's style barbell rows, maybe some T-Bar rows & lat pulldowns.




that sounds like a good program......you should try it......maybe you wont be such a pussy.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

P-Funk



> that sounds like a good program......you should try it......maybe you
> wont be such a pussy.



Words from an ignorant & arrogant man.

It's called sarcasm jagoff.


I will be doing my biceps hardcore today. 

3 sets of standing barbell curls with 125lbs
3 sets of incline bench hammer curls using 50's, 40's, & 30's
3 sets of db preacher curls using 50's, 40's, & 30's


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> P-Funk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know you were being sarcastic you dip shit.  that is why i relpied that way.  thanks for telling me the exercises, sets and poundages you use.  Come to NYC so I can kick your fucking ass.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I do have upper pecs, it's just that obviously my genetics won't allow a complete cleavage to develop as much as I want.


Maybe it is just me, but I am not comfortable with a dude refering to his pecs as "cleavage."

Chicks have cleavage, not dudes.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2004)

I am also laughing my ass off at Johnny calling P-funk ignorant.

That's like me calling P-funk "fat."


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2004)

Hes not fat, he's "festively plump."


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Hes not fat, he's "festively plump."




LMAO!!  Yes I am  






Okay no seriously now.  I really feel bad.  I hate making fun of people in a mean way.  When I make fun of people it is in total jest because I like to break peoples chops.  I feel really bad about being so mean to Johnny and I just want to apologize.  I don't want to make fun of him in a hurtful manner anymore.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, I used to try so much stuff to make my biceps bigger. Lots of volume, lots of reps, etc.....I always traind arms on their own day. I can tell you though, this year I stopped training arms on their own day and trained with push/pull splits so by the end of the workout I was so fried to do anything more that like 3 or 4 sets for arms. Ya know what, I have never seen more growth in my boceps than I have this year. And I really belive it was because I lowered the volume on them and put more focus on heavy pushing and pulling.


Interesting P-funk.  I've been feeling lately like I've hit the proverbial wall with my bi's lately.  While I definitely feel like they continue to get stronger, I'm not seeing them grow the way I would like to.  Perhaps I do too much.  I also do a separate "Arms Day", which usually consists of 8 to 9 sets of biceps work.  Could I be overtraining them?  perhaps...


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

P-Funk



> I know you were being sarcastic you dip shit.  that is why i relpied
> that way.  thanks for telling me the exercises, sets and poundages you
> use.  Come to NYC so I can kick your fucking ass.



You shouldn't threaten ppl you don't know! Not a good idea.

You're one of those internet tough guys I bet.

I don't have time to waste with ppl like that.

Mudge



> Hes not fat, he's "festively plump."



That's funny coming from someone with a 40 inch waist.

Hey, you insulted me first.

Pepper



> Maybe it is just me, but I am not comfortable with a dude refering to his pecs as "cleavage."



Well what would you call a well rounded chest with a full cleavage? I don't see the problem.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

P-Funk



> Man, I used to try so much stuff to make my biceps bigger. Lots of volume, lots of reps, etc.....I always traind arms on their own day. I can tell you though, this year I stopped training arms on their own day and trained with push/pull splits so by the end of the workout I was so fried to do anything more that like 3 or 4 sets for arms. Ya know what, I have never seen more growth in my boceps than I have this year. And I really belive it was because I lowered the volume on them and put more focus on heavy pushing and pulling.



Did you ever think that maybe you just don't have the genetics for arms?

Sometimes we just have to accept that we don't always have the genetics for certain body parts.

My calves are only 18 inches & I train them twice a week while I one friend who is a non steroid user has almost 20 inch calves & he rarely does calves just the plyometrics he does for football.

I'd hate to see how big they'd get if he trained them twice a week.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey johnny...I'm just curious...  Does it tell you something that a large majority of the board is always at odds with you?  I'm new here myself...but i took issue with comments you were making before i realized you were a troll.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Well what would you call a well rounded chest with a full cleavage? I don't see the problem.


Women have cleavage...men have definition!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisRock



> Hey johnny...I'm just curious...  Does it tell you something that a
> large majority of the board is always at odds with you?  I'm new here
> myself...but i took issue with comments you were making before i realized
> you were a troll.



Well it's only a few significant members as it's always been.

You think I'm a troll? That's funny.

B/c if you took the time to get to know me as other members have you wouldn't be saying that.

You don't know me, neither do these significant few.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

You're correct, I don't know you...but from what I have seen...you're always argumentative...and you tend to have a different view than everyone else.  That is not always wrong, by no means...but you seem to often go against conventional "wisdom".


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisRock



> You're correct, I don't know you...but from what I have seen...you're
> always argumentative...and you tend to have a different view than
> everyone else.  That is not always wrong, by no means...but you seem to often go against conventional "wisdom".



Not being argumentitive, only defending myself against a few significant know it all members.

As for my views, they aren't different from everyone else.

Randy told me that he'd never give up his bicep routine b/c these guys say that back exercises will replace them.

Just insanity.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ChrisRock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy?   

I don't think anyone has said to replace your bi routine with back exercises altogether.  They were just stating that back exercises work your bis.  And for some, perhaps they see better growth that way...  To each their own, everyone is different...  We all have to figure out what does and doesn't work for us.  There is no magic program whereby we can all follow it and grow huge immediately.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisRock



> I don't think anyone has said to replace your bi routine with back
> exercises altogether.  They were just stating that back exercises work your
> bis.  And for some, perhaps they see better growth that way...  To each
> their own, everyone is different...  We all have to figure out what
> ...



I would never eliminate my bicep routine for anyone or anything no matter how much better "a few significant others" say it is.

Most ppl I know would laugh at them.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ChrisRock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You see, above is a perfect example of why people might find you annoying...  You quoted me...then you made a statement completely unrelated to what i said.  

I said NOTHING about eliminating your biceps routine....


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnny is a troll.

Please do not feed the trolls.


----------



## Flex (Nov 29, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Johnny is a troll.
> 
> Please do not feed the trolls.



Is troll spanish for dick?


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Can heavy back training build large biceps without any direct bicep training? Yes, especially if genetically gifted in that area.

Would the same person build even bigger biceps if he added some intelligent direct bicep work? Most definitely.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisRock



> You see, above is a perfect example of why people might find you
> annoying...  You quoted me...then you made a statement completely unrelated
> to what i said.
> 
> I said NOTHING about eliminating your biceps routine....



You're right I never said that you said anything about eliminating your biceps routine.

I wasn't referring to you at all.

I was merely stating that I would never give up my bicep routine b/c a few significant others say so.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Flex



> Is troll spanish for dick?



You're calling me a dick now?

You have no reason to, I have nothing against you just as I thought you had nothing against me.

But to call me a dick just b/c I think training biceps directly is important, isn't cool of you.

This is no reason to call me a dick.

It's just a few significant members here try to make me stand out as one when I'm not.

It's the same thing as saying that chest & shoulder presses would build big & strong triceps.

Yes chest/shoulder presses cause hypertrophy to the triceps during the pressing motion, but it doesn't beat various skull crushers, CG bench press, or various cable push downs.

I believe that training every body part & muscle is very important to build an over all better & stronger physique.

I get a variation of all exercises every 3-4 weeks when I change up the entire routine.

Arnold was genetically gifted to build big arms/chest & he never neglected training any body parts & he was even on steroids & he still trained all body parts & made sure to get a variety of exercises.

Maybe if we trained more like Arnold our physiques would be much better. Heck throw in some steroids with the proper diet & hard training & our physique's would be amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

> You shouldn't threaten ppl you don't know! Not a good idea.



I wasn't talking about fighting.  I was talking about a workout.
I already apologized for the bashing that I was doing so I am not going to dish anymore out.  I am not going to make fun of you anymore.  Not even in Jest.

as far as my genetics for arms goes.  yeah, my genetics suck there.  so i have to do what i can to make them grow.  and that is lower my volume.  my arms right now are 17" which isn't huge but isn't to bad on a guy standing 5'5".  Also, they are proportional to the rest of my body so that is fine.  BBing is about illusion, not measurements.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

P-Funk



> I wasn't talking about fighting.  I was talking about a workout.
> I already apologized for the bashing that I was doing so I am not going
> to dish anymore out.  I am not going to make fun of you anymore.  Not
> even in Jest.



Okay my bad b/c there are a lot of internet tough guys around. I'm not into fighting either. 

Apology accepted. But you think your workouts could kick my ass? Don't be surprised.

I'd like to hear your lifts on chest for example or your barbell curls?



> as far as my genetics for arms goes.  yeah, my genetics suck there.  so i have to do what i can to make them grow.  and that is lower my
> volume.  my arms right now are 17" which isn't huge but isn't to bad on a guy
> standing 5'5".  Also, they are proportional to the rest of my body so
> that is fine.  BBing is about illusion, not measurements.



If you have shit genetics for that department that should inspire you to train that lagging body part much harder to make it grow.

I used to hate training shoulders when I was a teenager as they weren't the widest or strongest but by 17-18yrs old I managed to force them to grow & get stronger.

If I ignored my delts they would be much smaller today.

I would recommend training your biceps & keep the volume down. Maybe 2-3 exercises 6-9 sets maximum.

The biceps are one of the most overtrained muscle around. 

Sometimes I'd be stuck going to the gym on Friday night at 8pm b/c of work & I'd see some guys come in to do 14 sets of biceps then I'd hear them talking on their cell phone about what time to meet up at the night club.

& then I hear them on the phone telling their buddy that they're at the gym doing just biceps even though it's supposed to be their day off, they say they just wanted to come in so their arms get pumped for when they go out to impress girls.

This is just stupid IMO.

Most bodybuilders, football players/other pro athletes steroid enhanced or not will train all muscle groups to achieve an over all better & stronger body.

Even for football we trained all body parts. Maybe we didn't do all the 2ndary exercises of all muscles but we did all compound movements for all muscle groups.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *as far as my genetics for arms goes. yeah, my genetics suck there. so i have to do what i can to make them grow.* and that is lower my volume. my arms right now are 17" which isn't huge but isn't to bad on a guy standing 5'5". Also, they are proportional to the rest of my body so that is fine. BBing is about illusion, not measurements.


What is wrong with your arms?
Im begginning to think I don't know what good arms are supposed to look like.
For your size your arms are huge, and look proportional.
What are you meaning by this?


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Is troll spanish for dick?


Eltrollo


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Women have cleavage...men have definition!


Johnnny has cleavage.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

cman



> Johnnny has cleavage.



Not from boobs dude.

From expaned pectoral muscles


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> cman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic than.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

cman



> post a pic than.



Maybe soon

Yet I don't see any pics of your physique in your gallery?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

> 3 sets of standing barbell curls with 125lbs
> 3 sets of incline bench hammer curls using 50's, 40's, & 30's
> 3 sets of db preacher curls using 50's, 40's, & 30's



Maybe if you keep posting your numbers we'll all be impressed


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny.... douche bag says what?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Can heavy back training build large biceps without any direct bicep training? Yes, especially if genetically gifted in that area.
> 
> Would the same person build even bigger biceps if he added some intelligent direct bicep work? Most definitely.



Well said.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> P-Funk
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I think you were missing my point.  it isn't about the weight you are moving.   I would hope that you could lift more than me.  You are bigger than I am.  My workouts are hard because of the pace that I do them at, not because of the weight I am using.

I always used to train biceps with higher volume.  they only really started growing once I lowered the volume and focused more on my pushes and pulls as opposed to training one body part per day.


And I am against fighting also.  I prefer to be stupid adn immature in other ways.....Mr poopie pants.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Johnnny has cleavage.


I call mine cleavage, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

P-Funk



> I think you were missing my point. it isn't about the weight you are moving. I would hope that you could lift more than me. You are bigger than I am. My workouts are hard because of the pace that I do them at, not because of the weight I am using.



I understand the point you were making.

I've always said that intensity is what you refer to about your hard workouts is important along with lifting a weight that you can lift 3-6 reps with changes in the rep scheme & weight.

Intensity & heavy weights combined build size/strength for obvious reasons.



> I always used to train biceps with higher volume. they only really started growing once I lowered the volume and focused more on my pushes and pulls as opposed to training one body part per day.



Biceps are one of the most over trained body parts around, maybe more so than chest.

Like I said some jabroni's come in on Friday or Saturady night around 9pm & blast out 14 sets of bicep curls just to get them pumped for going out partying.

2-3 exercises & 6-9 sets is fine for biceps & not too much to cause overtraining.

If you recall I was overtraining my arms for a couple of years by supersetting biceps & triceps totaling 18 sets for arms which was way too much.

Since I've stopped that I've made good gains in size/strength for both bi's & tri's.




> And I am against fighting also. I prefer to be stupid adn immature in other ways.....Mr poopie pants.



I agree but flamming & personal attacks, well you already know how I feel about those. Waste of ppl's time & energy.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris,

Act like a man instead of a wussy and someday your arms might grow.
Also why don't you grow up and remove my name from your fuqqin signature..  
Are you gay or something?  Sure strange to have another guys name especially mine in your signature don't you think?  And you can lay out all your pathetic reasons you have and it is still fuqqin wierd.   




			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Interesting P-funk. I've been feeling lately like I've hit the proverbial wall with my bi's lately. While I definitely feel like they continue to get stronger, I'm not seeing them grow the way I would like to. Perhaps I do too much. I also do a separate "Arms Day", which usually consists of 8 to 9 sets of biceps work. Could I be overtraining them? perhaps...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I call mine cleavage, what's wrong with that?


  All kinds of things...


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Well said.



Why thank you sir.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris,

You wussy,  you haven't even earned the right to dis anyone here on the board.
I would think more about your pathetic self then trying to dis others who have been here much longer than you have.   You sure know how to gain respect on a new board...    And fuq, you can't even spell johnnny... It's 3 N's bud (remember that)  


			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Hey johnny...I'm just curious... Does it tell you something that a large majority of the board is always at odds with you? I'm new here myself...but i took issue with comments you were making before i realized you were a troll.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Chris,
> 
> You wussy, you haven't even earned the right to dis anyone here on the board.
> I would think more about your pathetic self then trying to dis others who have been here much longer than you have. You sure know how to gain respect on a new board... And fuq, you can't even spell johnnny... It's 3 N's bud (remember that)


 
   More verbal diahrea from RandyPanzy!

Hey remember this...you fatty asshat.... I OWNED you!!!  And I was only here for 4 days before i did it... You're the biggest loser ON this board..you prove that over and over again...  Do you follow me around just to start trouble on the board?  Do you EVER make a relevant contribution to the board?  All i ever see is bullshit back and forth dialogue from you...never any real worthwhile contributions...  

Just a big fat tool all around!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

*Peace to all*



> Can heavy back training build large biceps without any direct bicep training? Yes, especially if genetically gifted in that area.
> 
> Would the same person build even bigger biceps if he added some intelligent direct bicep work? Most definitely.


 
The voice of reason, he didn't have to say much but it says it all.

This thread has become a *Wrestling Royal Rumble*.....who's next?


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris,

You're pathetic...



I love your intelligent words though, diarrhea (which you can't even spell) , asshat, Panzy How old did you say you were... 33 years old? Give me a break.And please don't use "Gee you don't make any relevant contributions to the board." That is hilarious as you're as new here as my morning piss. How the hell would you know what I've contributed to this forum. And you say relevant... Relevant to what? How to make puny pee shooter arms like yours. I think you're doing fine on your own there. If you've taken the time to analyze my 3000 sum posts well you are much more pathetic than I thought. 

Really though, you need to grow up Chris and act like an adult here. I don't think anyone appreciates being insulted by a newbie toothpick that is ashamed to even post a picture of himself on the board. Then before making his first 100 posts, he starts putting others down.. 

GROW UP LITTLE BOY...

And I know you must be Gay, but please again remove my name from your signature...

That is all I have to say.. Your stupid ass is going on ignore.




			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> More verbal diahrea from RandyPanzy!
> 
> Hey remember this...you fatty asshat.... I OWNED you!!! And I was only here for 4 days before i did it... You're the biggest loser ON this board..you prove that over and over again... Do you follow me around just to start trouble on the board? Do you EVER make a relevant contribution to the board? All i ever see is bullshit back and forth dialogue from you...never any real worthwhile contributions...
> 
> Just a big fat tool all around!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow, what a loser!  again...no need to reply.  Your rep here speaks for itself.  I don't base my worth in life on my posts on a forum randypanzy...  I'm here to gain knowledge and share it.  My 18 years of working out has done me well, and I have plenty to share...and more yet to learn.  I assure you, nothing you have to say will further my knowledge in the sport of BB.  

You call me immature, yet every post of yours is with regard to your incorrect perception of my sexual preference?  (Phew...did i lose ya there randy, i know that was a toughie..)


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

HEY CHRISROCK...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

lol...


No randy... YOU ARE!!  Look at yourself..you're a disgrace.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

remove your name from my sig...Ok tough guy, i'll get right on that...  righhhhhhhhhht!!!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

and for the record Ranzy...you're the one that started with the insults if my memory serves me correctly...  i did NOT.  I simply have responded in kind.  You are the only one on this forum whom I've chosen to "insult", as you call it...  I say hey, if the shoe fits...wear it!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont like Randy much, but you should NOT be ripping on someones physique on a BB site.  Especially since you have no pictures up yourself.  Call him a fucker, or a prick.. but only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism should be said about how he looks IMO.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

lol,  It sure sounds like you base your worth of life on the posts here.  Why the fuck are you trying to analyze mine then.  You contradict yourself little boy, and more childish name calling  .



(I think I hear something)  Yes,  I believe your mommy is calling you. 



What a joke, and you talk about your 18 years of working out has done you well.   That is the most hilarious thing I've heard on this forum.  Let me get this straight now, you've worked out for 18 years, but in your previous post you're complaining that your puny arms aren't growing the way you like..  

Shit, after 18 years of working out I would think you would at least have 16 inch arms   That is so damn funny.  If I worked out just 5 years I would have pictures of myself in every different pose proudly displaying my physique.   But you say you have 18 years under your pathetic belt and are still ashamed to post a picture..    For other members here, don't get me wrong.  I don't make a habit of bashing people here on the board.  But when a puny little newbie worm comes on here trying to bash other elite members here, well it just rubs me the wrong way.  Then to have them brag about 18 years of lifting and can't even post a picture of themselves..  Well I think that pretty much paints a picture of the type of person I am talking about here.

I can guarantee Chris I know more about bodybuilding by listing to your few posts than apparently you will ever know.  Especially based on the fact that you say you have 18 years.. I would think you would have learned something by then.   As for me sharing advice with you, well you don't have to worry about that one .   


Now as far as your previous emphasis on your secure manhood... Well again I just can't see that Chris...   I don't see any other male members here with other guys names posted in their signature.   Also you seem to get very upset when I just allude to the fact that you are gay.

Grow up Chris...and learn how to respect others on this board.
Once you do that, people respect you.





			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Wow, what a loser! again...no need to reply. Your rep here speaks for itself. I don't base my worth in life on my posts on a forum randypanzy... I'm here to gain knowledge and share it. My 18 years of working out has done me well, and I have plenty to share...and more yet to learn. I assure you, nothing you have to say will further my knowledge in the sport of BB.
> 
> You call me immature, yet every post of yours is with regard to your incorrect perception of my sexual preference? (Phew...did i lose ya there randy, i know that was a toughie..)


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

See that.. Now I don't care for Premier either..
But I respect him as a member, and don't make a habit of dissing him either.


			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like Randy much, but you should NOT be ripping on someones physique on a BB site. Especially since you have no pictures up yourself. Call him a fucker, or a prick.. but only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism should be said about how he looks IMO.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris,

I started by clearly joking with you based on a comment you made stating you wanted to suck on MinO's liboto .  

Then you started launching personal insults against me so I acted on my defense..

Then when I seen that it was turning into a circus I was man enough to admit that and move forward.   

Thinking that you would have been man enough to drop the childish scenario I left it alone.

Then I read this thread and see you still have my name in your signature like a little kid, and are dissing elite members about their physique..  I think that is childish and wrong.  I say that whether you have a photo in your gallery or not.  It doesn't give you the right to come in here and put down others... 





			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> and for the record Ranzy...you're the one that started with the insults if my memory serves me correctly... i did NOT. I simply have responded in kind. You are the only one on this forum whom I've chosen to "insult", as you call it... I say hey, if the shoe fits...wear it!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

once again...go away fat man!   

tons of members here don't have a picture posted...does that make them any less knowledgable or accomplished in the sport?  If I'm such a newbie like you say....shouldn't i be given more than a week to get my picture posted?  lol...  dork!

Premier...I'm glad you concur with my assessment of Randy overall...dislike!  That said, i never would have started in on him, had he not started insulting me!  

Randy, whine all you wish...I'll remove your name from my sig when i damn well feel like it...


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey now! I thought we were ripping on johnnny? Whats up? Imagine whirled peas. or something like that. Not sure , maybe one too many doob's back in the day. 
P.S.
Ive got fantastic news. I just saved a ton of money on my car insurance by threatening to fix my insurance man up with Mino lee.

Oh great a talking tranny.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like Randy much, but you should NOT be ripping on someones physique on a BB site.  Especially since you have no pictures up yourself.  Call him a fucker, or a prick.. but only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism should be said about how he looks IMO.






hahahahhahaha.........premier.....the art of war!!!!   haahhaahahah......settin' up the ground rules.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like Randy much, but you should NOT be ripping on someones physique on a BB site. Especially since you have no pictures up yourself. Call him a fucker, or a prick.. but only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism should be said about how he looks IMO.


 
I agree 100%

Except i think randy is cool. but only constructive criticism, And post a pic please, so we know who we are talking to. 

Grassyass senior Rock 
Spanish a little ruff.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahahhahaha.........premier.....the art of war!!!! haahhaahahah......settin' up the ground rules.


That's what I respect about Premier... 
I never hated him, we just had our differences from time to time.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's what I respect about Premier...
> I never hated him, we just had our differences from time to time.




true true, P is a respectable guy.   And an even more respectable DJ!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

Dam, this is good.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

Tag team Royal


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Gracias Cman, I appreciate that. 
As for ChrisRock, He can call me fat or whatever he likes...just shows what an idiot he is.    LOL And I'm still laughing at his 18 years of bodybuilding.
That is a riot.


			
				cman said:
			
		

> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> Except i think randy is cool. but only constructive criticism, And post a pic please, so we know who we are talking to.
> ...


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

LOL...is that max in the lower right?   



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Tag team Royal


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> cman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont have any.for all we know you could be a woman or a twig. besides you can see enough of me to know Im not a twig. I am in the process of getting a new cammera. Something went wrong with the last one as well as my computer at the same time. think it was a virus.Not sure. But i'm not going to put any files from my old computer on my new Dell. Not worth the risk. That is the best one I have right now. Im the picture taker in the family so most of my pics are of my family.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> LOL...is that max in the lower right?


Yes, he joined the asian circus.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Gracias Cman, I appreciate that.
> As for ChrisRock, He can call me fat or whatever he likes...just shows what an idiot he is.  LOL And I'm still laughing at his 18 years of bodybuilding.
> That is a riot.


I'm not sure what is funny about it really?  Simple math actually...  33 (my age) - 15 (when i started weight training) = 18 years...  Have I had some layoffs during that time?  sure!  Have I been injured...yep!  It's still 18 years in the gym, no matter how you cut it..  I have no reason to lie about it really.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> LOL...is that max in the lower right?


and mino in the upper left.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> and mino in the upper left.


nope, I'm the one next to him, on the bottom.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes, he joined the asian circus.


looks more like the asian mowtown circus. Pimpdaddy maximus and the gang.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> nope, I'm the one next to him, on the bottom.


the look on your face sugests a goose from max.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> the look on your face sugests a goose from max.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy. where did you go?


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

You didn't leave me alone with a tranny in deniel did you?


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

You did! Man whats up with that. I don't want to end up getting my Christmas goose early. Somebody help.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris Rock



> once again...go away fat man!
> 
> tons of members here don't have a picture posted...does that make them any less knowledgable or accomplished in the sport? If I'm such a newbie like you say....shouldn't i be given more than a week to get my picture posted? lol... dork!
> 
> ...



Personally I think this is pretty low & pathetic of you. 

I think that these types of comments are unnecessary.

We don't need to act like animals.

Sometimes I think there's too much testosterone flying around this forum that causes problems.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Shut your fucking pie hole John Boy.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier



> Shut your fucking pie hole John Boy.



You can suck on my huge cahones hombres, but after I have sex with my girlfriend & her juices have dripped down on them.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry, but im not gay.  But I will make you my bitch


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

> You can suck on my huge cahones hombres, but after I have sex with my girlfriend & her juices have dripped down on them.




WTF?

Johnnny, after that long ass thread about your internet pacifism, you turn yourself into a complete hypocrite.

Imma start calling you Johnnny Kerry.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

BTW... that was pretty nasty... yuck


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny Kerry hahahahahaahahaha


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Chris Rock
> 
> 
> Personally I think this is pretty low & pathetic of you.
> ...


OK, john boy...

Look at my comments, then look at your comment to Premier....

"You can suck on my huge cahones hombres, but after I have sex with my girlfriend & her juices have dripped down on them."

Hypocrisy at it's finest!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes I did a flame, but only giving Premier what he deserves.

Yes my long assed anti-flamming/personal attack thread I meant every word.

But the point of that was flamming/personal attacking w/o cause which has been going on here for awhile & is still going on now. Ppl getting flammed & personally attacked for BS reasons.

I was merely backing Randy & Premier insults me.

I didn't even insult ChrisRock, just said that I think the comments were pathetic especially the one's on the previous page.

As for the Johnnny Kerry bit I take that as a compliment as I would've supported him as I was just one year away from being born in Boston.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

> as I would've supported him as I was just one year away from being born in Boston.



So you'd vote for Kerry just because you were ALMOST born in Boston?  

Isnt that kinda shallow?

Im dissapointed in you Johnnny. You have been a bad monkey.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

camrosuper6



> So you'd vote for Kerry just because you were ALMOST born in Boston?
> 
> Isnt that kinda shallow?
> 
> Im dissapointed in you Johnnny. You have been a bad monkey.



No I also would've voted for Al Gore, Joe Lieberman, Bill Clinton & if I was alive at the time JFK.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

http://img118.exs.cx/img118/2371/muching_out.gif


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

> No I also would've voted for Al Gore, Joe Lieberman, Bill Clinton & if I was alive at the time JFK.



Well, while were on our time traveling adventure, I would have liked to have met Jesus.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
LOL...your favorite smiley face!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Look at all I missed. Damn this is a good day  Alright, I'm back in as of now


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Shut* your fucking *pie hole* John Boy.


my favorite line.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> LOL...your favorite smiley face!


There's not much to say, I just sit back here eat and drink while this verbal war goes on......this is sort of like a soap opera.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Role call. Im here

and tranny's here


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny? are you here


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy? , Rock? wtf, oh ok psyco boy is here, everybody run for your life,


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy



> Chris,
> 
> Act like a man instead of a wussy and someday your arms might grow.
> Also why don't you grow up and remove my name from your fuqqin signature..
> Are you gay or something? Sure strange to have another guys name especially mine in your signature don't you think? And you can lay out all your pathetic reasons you have and it is still fuqqin wierd.



Well you are damn right about that one guy.

It is pretty weird.

I would say something but I don't want to be contradicting.

But it is very strange & does make you wonder


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

cman



> Randy? , Rock? wtf, oh ok psyco boy is here, everybody run for your life,



You call me a pshyco man? All b/c I believe that direct bicep training is important?

There's no need for that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> cman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was calling himself psycho you fucking idiot!!


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> LOL...your favorite smiley face!


Before you get to freindly........................


Look at this.
http://www.antique-central.com/users/uploads/Spectra2135/ha%20ha%20ha%20Max.jpg



P.S.
nice arms bro


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have come into this thread!

Johnnny, why must you always be the center of attention and argue with EVERYONE?  At first I thought you were just a little slow, then I thought you just liked to argue, now I'm starting to think you are just an attention whore.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> He was calling himself psycho you fucking idiot!!


He is an Idiot, isn't he.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Mino? are you there?

Your not mad are you?
oh well you posted it first


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

How are ya rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Doing good Cman, how are you doing?


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

fantastic, My doc finnally agreed to prescribe a cycle for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey that's awesome. Risky doc you got there! Have fun


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

He said my natural test levels are low, so to counter that you have to take test injections. and to gain muscles we just have to up it and add a little deca. he said it will help me get back on track. Showed him my losses and set backs. he said I should be in my prime, so he will help me get back.


I almost hugged him and said. I love you man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Cool doc! Alas, I could never do steriods


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi



> I knew I shouldn't have come into this thread!
> 
> Johnnny, why must you always be the center of attention and argue with EVERYONE? At first I thought you were just a little slow, then I thought you just liked to argue, now I'm starting to think you are just an attention whore



You shouldn't be saying sh!t about something that you don't even know about.

You have no idea what's going on here & you only see the recent posts.

You haven't seen the "best bicep curl" thread.

There are a few members, Cowpimp, Duncans Donuts, & CamaroSuper6 who think that an adequate back routine will make your biceps grow the same way a weekly bicep routine would make your biceps grow.

All I'm saying is that training your biceps with isolation movements are very important for overall bicep growth.

They say that exercises such as barbell rows, T-bar rows, chins, one arm rows, seated cable rows & lat pulldowns are better for building your biceps than bicep curls are.

That's all that's going on here.

I'm not an attention getter as you say.

I'm standing by what I believe in.

which is training your biceps with isolation movements is very important.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

I probably would not. but I think it is my only hope due to my current med probs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Jodi
> You shouldn't be saying sh!t about something that you don't even know about.


I think Jodi knows exactly what she's talking about and I don't think you should talk to her like that you little weasel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I probably would not. but I think it is my only hope due to my current med probs.


I would if I could, got nothing agains steroids. Good luck and hope it works for you. Have you started a journal yet?


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, they will you stupid fucker because it is still elbow flexion. I barely do any direct arm work.


I appologize P funk. I see what is going on here. I really did burn one too many back in the day. This was not a seriouse thread. it was a sarcastic dig on the mods. Johnnny, your an Idiot. You deserve getting ripped on.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832



> I think Jodi knows exactly what she's talking about and I don't think you should talk to her like that you little weasel!



With the way she replied she deserved it.

I've got a bunch of conceited ppl here on my case who think they know everything. You included rock


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I would if I could, got nothing agains steroids. Good luck and hope it works for you. Have you started a journal yet?


No but Im getting my wife a new cam for Christmas, and am doing complete photos start to finnish with pics at two week intervals. once I start the cycle I will do a journal. We are waiting on lab work to start.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Had to go to school tonight Cman...
Now I'm starved....gettin ready to attack a nice lean steak with my name on it     And no, not the kind of lean meat that ChrisROCK loves to suck on 



			
				cman said:
			
		

> Randy. where did you go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was honest, she wasn't mean to you. You've got a whole board that disagrees with you because you won't listen to what they are saying. Half the time they don't completely disagree with you but you don't see that. That's why people don't like you. You don't get anything. And I'm very far from conceited, but I do know your a dumbass!


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Much more of that and we will have the Johnnny rio.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> No but Im getting my wife a new cam for Christmas, and am doing complete photos start to finnish with pics at two week intervals. once I start the cycle I will do a journal. We are waiting on lab work to start.


Cool, well start a journal as soon as you can. I'll follow along.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Had to go to school tonight Cman...
> Now I'm starved....gettin ready to attack a nice lean steak with my name on it


Like the woof woof better than the gobble gobble, the visual of the 3rd pic and the gobble gobble were more than i could handle associated in the same place.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool, well start a journal as soon as you can. I'll follow along.


Thanks man.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Like the woof woof better than the gobble gobble, the visual of the 3rd pic and the gobble gobble were more than i could handle associated in the same place.


Yeah I was hoping Turkey day would pass so I could lose that one 

Sniff Sniff Sniff..... Ugggg Ohhhhhh I think I smell smoke.  I better go check my steak on the grill


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> She was honest, she wasn't mean to you. You've got a whole board that disagrees with you because you won't listen to what they are saying. Half the time they don't completely disagree with you but you don't see that. That's why people don't like you. You don't get anything. And I'm very far from conceited, but I do know your a dumbass!


dumbass


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah I was hoping Turkey day would pass so I could lose that one


christmass is almost here, you can hoe hoe hoe, pimpin


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832



> She was honest, she wasn't mean to you. You've got a whole board that disagrees with you because you won't listen to what they are saying. Half the time they don't completely disagree with you but you don't see that. That's why people don't like you. You don't get anything. And I'm very far from conceited, but I do know your a dumbass!



Like I said she deserved it.

She doesn't know the whole story.

Ppl who don't know what's going on shouldn't open their mouths.

As I've said I'm dealing with a few conceited know it all's here.

Direct Bicep training is important, it always will be.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> christmass is almost here, you can hoe hoe hoe, pimpin


Oh yeah... I have my sleigh and deers just waitin to go in


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only cause you masterbate too much.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> There are a few members, Cowpimp, Duncans Donuts, & CamaroSuper6 who think that an adequate back routine will make your biceps grow the same way a weekly bicep routine would make your biceps grow.



That is not what I said.  What I said is that you don't have to do direct bicep work to experience growth.  You can, and most likely should, implement some direct work, but limit the volume heavily.  Direct work can greatly compliment compound pulling movements, but you don't need to do much of it.




> They say that exercises such as barbell rows, T-bar rows, chins, one arm rows, seated cable rows & lat pulldowns are better for building your biceps than bicep curls are.



Again, that is not what I said.  I said that heavily compound back exercises hit your biceps hard.  Therefore, you should limit the volume of your isolation bicep work to prevent overtraining and experience maximal growth.  How many times do I have to say it?


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That is not what I said. What I said is that you don't have to do direct bicep work to experience growth. You can, and most likely should, implement some direct work, but limit the volume heavily. Direct work can greatly compliment compound pulling movements, but you don't need to do much of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least 1,000,000,000 more times. he is starting to get it. maybe not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be the only conceited know it all here.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... I have my sleigh and deers just waitin to go in


deer is plural you dumb f-ck! 

Deers...lol!


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnny!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think Jodi knows exactly what she's talking about and I don't think you should talk to her like that you little weasel!


LOL, Thanks but it takes alot more than his comments to get to me Rock.  You know that.  

I think some of us like to use the word Troll for Johnnny.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Table of Contents*
What is a Johnnny Troll?
Why Does Johnnny not Matter?
What Can be Done about Johnnny Trolls?
What _Not_ to Do
Impersonation
Johnnny's mental Challenge
What about Johnnny's Speech impediment?
Why Do They Do It with their mom's?
Conclusion
Resources
[size=+1]*What is a Johnnny Troll?*[/size]<A class=no_ul href="http://members.aol.com/intwg/trolls.htm#TOC">TopAn Internet "troll" is a person, like Johnnny, who delights in sowing discord on the Internet. He (and it is usually _he_) tries to start arguments and upset people.

*Johnnny* see's Internet communications services as convenient venues for their bizarre game. *For some reason, they don't "get" that they are the few twisted people who desire their mothers sexually. To them, other Internet users are not quite human but are a kind of digital abstraction of their homosexual desires.* As a result, they feel no sorrow whatsoever for the pain they inflict. Indeed, the greater the suffering they cause, the greater their 'achievement' (as they see it). At the moment, the relative anonymity of the net allows trolls to flourish.

Johnnny is utterly impervious to criticism (constructive or otherwise). You cannot negotiate with them; you cannot cause them to feel shame or compassion; you cannot reason with them. They cannot be made to feel remorse. For some reason, trolls do not feel they are bound by the rules of courtesy or social responsibility.

Perhaps this sounds inconceivable. You may think, "Surely there is _something_ I can write that will change them." But a true troll can _not_ be changed by mere words.

[size=+1]*Why Does Johnnny not Matter?*[/size]Cause he don't 
It would be nice if everybody was so easy-going, but the sad fact is that trolls _do_ discourage people. Established posters may leave a message board because of the arguments that trolls ignite, and lurkers (people who read but do not post) *may decide that they do not want to expose themselves to a gay johnnnycat. *

Another problem is that the negative emotions stirred up by trolls leak over into other discussions. Normally affable people can become bitter after reading an angry interchange between a troll and his victims, and this can poison previously friendly interactions between long-time users.

*Finally, Johnnny trolls create a paranoid environment, such that a casual criticism by a new arrival can elicit a ferocious and inappropriate backlash due to uncertain sexuall orientations.*

The Internet is a wonderful resource which is breaking down barriers and stripping away prejudice. Trolls threaten our continued enjoyment of this beautiful forum for ideas.

[size=+1]*What Can be Done about Johnnny Trolls?*[/size] 
*However, if Johnnny persists in beastiality and seems to enjoy being a donkey' lover the only effective position is summed up as follows:His mom will be jellouse.*

[font=verdana,sans serif]*The only way to deal with Johnnny trolls is to limit your reaction to reminding others not to respond to trolls.*[/font]

When you try to reason with a troll, he wins. When you insult a troll, he wins. When you scream at a troll, he wins. The _only_ thing that trolls can't handle is being ignored.

[size=+1]*What Not to Do*[/size]<A class=no_ul href="http://members.aol.com/intwg/trolls.htm#TOC">TopAs already stated, it is futile to try to "cure" a troll of his obsession. But perhaps you simply cannot bear the hostile environment that the troll is creating and want to go away for a while.

If you do that, then for the sake of the others on the system, please do not post a dramatic *"Goodbye queer boy!"* message. This convinces the troll that he is winning the battle. *When actually you just do not want the visual image of his 450 lb mom on him in a pool of magots.* There is, perhaps, no message you can write on a message system that is as damaging as an announcement that you are leaving because of the hostility that the troll has kindled.

If you feel you must say _something_, a discreet message to the system operator (and some of the others users, if you have their email addresses) is the best course of action. Incidentally, if you are writing the letter in an agitated state, it is a good idea to wait an hour and then give it one last review before you actually send it. That might spare you the pain of saying things that you don't really mean to people you like.

[size=+1]*Impersonation*[/size]< 
[font=verdana,sans serif]*I did not write that message; it is a fake.*[/font]

*Of course, Johnnny likes to be fagged'*

Trolls have been known to become so irritated at having their spooges identified that they have learned to write in another person's style. They may end up writing an intelligent message that is indistinguishable from your own golden words. If that happens, you can always just let the post stand and take credit for it!

Trolls will also sometimes write a "That Wasn't Me" message after a genuine one, attempting to elicit a denial. There really is no reason to give him what he wants, since a "That Wasn't Me" warning merely reminds people to be skeptical. That is to say, it is of no real consequence if somebody isn't _sure_ that you wrote a normal message, since in the long run it is the ideas that are important.

[size=+1]*The Webmaster's Challenge*[/size]<A class=no_ul href="http://members.aol.com/intwg/trolls.htm#TOC">TopWhen trolls are ignored they step up their attacks, desperately seeking the attention they crave. Their messages become more and more foul, and they post ever more of them. Alternatively, they may protest that their right to free speech is being curtailed ??? more on this later.

The moderator of a message board may not be able to delete a troll's messages right away, but their job is made much harder if they also have to read numerous replies to trolls. They are also forced to decide whether or not to delete posts from well-meaning folks which have the unintended effect of encouraging the troll.


[size=+1]*What about Free Speech?*[/size]

*what about it?*

[size=+1]*Why Do They Do It?*[/size]*Trolls crave attention, due to their sexual inaduate nature and they care not whether it is positive or negative. They see the Internet as a mirror into which they can gaze in narcissistic rapture. Only Johnnnny knows for sure, but it is said he is 2" long and suffers from erectile dysfunction.*

*If you want a deeper analysis than that, perhaps a psychologist can shed some additional light on the matter. But more likley than not, his deep desire to cause trouble is due to a deep homosexual panic, derived from an onset of advances by his mother.*

[size=+1]*Conclusion*[/size] 
[font=verdana,sans serif]*The only way to deal with trolls is to limit your reaction to reminding others not to respond to Johnnny trolls.*

[/font]


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Chew on that johnnnycat


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

ok breath.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Shut the fuck up!!! I'm sick of your dumb ass.
Just ... Go Away.. Be Gone!  



			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> deer is plural you dumb f-ck!
> 
> Deers...lol!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, Thanks but it takes alot more than his comments to get to me Rock.  You know that.
> 
> I think some of us like to use the word Troll for Johnnny.


Haha, I know Jodi. I still don't like you insulted though. After everything you've done for me I'm not going to let someone like Johnnny treat you like that. 

Oh, and i have alot of things I like to call Johnnny, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> [size=+1]*Conclusion*[/size]
> [font=verdana,sans serif]*The only way to deal with trolls is to limit your reaction to reminding others not to respond to Johnnny trolls.*
> 
> [/font]


Oh, but where is the fun in that?!?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

> There are a few members, Cowpimp, Duncans Donuts, & CamaroSuper6 who think that an adequate back routine will make your biceps grow the same way a weekly bicep routine would make your biceps grow.





> They say that exercises such as barbell rows, T-bar rows, chins, one arm rows, seated cable rows & lat pulldowns are better for building your biceps than bicep curls are.




Now Im startin to get pissed. None of us ever said any of this bullsh%t. We simply stated that you do NOT NEED TO DO DIRECT ARM WORK TO MAKE YOUR ARMS GROW. I NEVER said DONT DO BARBELL OR DUMBELL CURLS. Quit trying to use people like GoPro and Prince and your fuqqin shield.  Your going to get copyright infringement suits against you from constantly posting their statements and threads out of context in the forums.

YOUR problem is you turn everyone else's statements around and people are getting tired of it. I was trying to have a civil debate with you but its impossible.  

Its you against the entire board Johnnny.  If you can get 5 people out of the entire board to actually join a thread and say that agree with your theories, I will leave you alone.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> *Table of Contents*
> What is a Johnnny Troll?
> Why Does Johnnny not Matter?
> What Can be Done about Johnnny Trolls?
> ...


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisRock after 18 years of bodybuilding 





Give me a fuqqin break. Hell if I looked like that after 18 years I sure the hell would give up on bodybuilding   

And the wussy can't even show his face. He can talk the talk, and insult other Elite members, but doesn't have the balls to show himself.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't show my face


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I don't show my face


Yeah, but you're not a newbie that is being a prick and insulting other elite members. Well with the exception of Johnnny..
  

It's pretty bad manners to criticize other members physiques period. But when a newbie that looks like he just started lifting puts down others, then that is ridiculous. Then to have him brag that he's been lifting for 18 years is hillarious.


At least he could have searched the bodybuilding sites and posted a picture of a bodybuilder that looked like they lifted for 18 years, and said it was him.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE THIS MAN SOME STEROIDS FOR CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## KarlW (Nov 30, 2004)

you guys > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me >


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

I always knew ChrisRock was yellow...

Me = Red guy 
ChrisRock = Yellow


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE THIS MAN SOME STEROIDS FOR CHRISTMAS!!!


 

And someone give randy a lifetime supply of TrimSpa...  Better yet, lets break out some HydroxyCuts WITH ephedra from the old supply...  Maybe his FATNESS will keel over and die...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

By the way randy, who says that's me in the avatar?  Maybe I aspire to look like that only?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I always knew ChrisRock was yellow...
> 
> Me = Red guy
> ChrisRock = Yellow


 
GAYEST post EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 30, 2004)

Well....

This has been quite a thread...

So, Johnny says you must do direct bicept work.  Most other people say you don't.  So... you should try both and stick with whatever works, end of story.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

I see............


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Is this where everbody who has a beef meets?
You guys should be more like me and love anyone and everyone..


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> you guys >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too  

can i PLEASE have the 6 minutes of my life i just wasted reading this thread. Please?

Alls i know is that some people are just fuckin clowns. I don't wanna mention any names, cuz i don't wanna get in another insult-fest. But you surely know who you are. Grow the fuck up, little bitches.


----------



## cman (Nov 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is this where everbody who has a beef meets?
> You guys should be more like me and love anyone and everyone..


Were more selective than you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Come here big guy, give me a hug. You need a hug


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

My apologies to all for polluting this and other threads bickering with Randy.  I was only defending myself from an earlier incident, or so I felt.  Then things have a way of escalating easily.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Apology accepted....now hug me.....


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Apology accepted....now hug me.....


 
  



thanks for accepting though.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

No problem, anyone for a hug?


----------



## cman (Nov 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No problem, anyone for a hug?


Johnnny wants one, only if your naked.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll hug him too, we all need love.


----------



## cman (Nov 30, 2004)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrs......
Jonnny.

Johnnny?
Johnnny?
No huggy wuggy From mino *weeno*?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey I like that. 
Min0 "Weeno" Lee


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

That fatness is pure table muscle my friend  

Sounds like your jealous 

I wouldn't talk much...You don't look anywhere near a lean machine yourself..
You might want to look in the mirror once and awhile  




			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> And someone give randy a lifetime supply of TrimSpa... Better yet, lets break out some HydroxyCuts WITH ephedra from the old supply... Maybe his FATNESS will keel over and die...


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey MinO, what happened to MAX?
Don't see him much anymore.
You didn't scare him off did you?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

let's let it go randy.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

CHRISROCK,

Shut the fuck up you stupid asshole...

I offered twice now to put this thing to rest.

But being the fucking idiot and child that you are, you refused to.

I asked you to remove my name from your signature...And like a fucking idiot you want to continue to antagonize people.

I will say it again, "I don't like you!"  I think you're a fucking idiot.
Saying this,  why don't you just go away. 



			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> My apologies to all for polluting this and other threads bickering with Randy. I was only defending myself from an earlier incident, or so I felt. Then things have a way of escalating easily.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris,

I offered twice already to let it go...., but you refused to remove my name.

Get my name out of your signature...And I would be happy to let it go.


			
				ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> let's let it go randy.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

show me where you asked twice NICELY and SINCERELY that we let this go, without insulting me in the process? I'm asking you again...for the good of the forum...for all here to see...let's let it go!?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> CHRISROCK,
> 
> Shut the fuck up you stupid asshole...
> 
> ...


I'm letting it go...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hey MinO, what happened to MAX?
> Don't see him much anymore.
> You didn't scare him off did you?


He's in my closet, I let him out every now and then.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

AWWWW, isn't that sweet! Now let's get a group hug here guys!


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I'm letting it go...


I see my name is gone from your signature...
That was all I had asked in order for me to let this thing go.

So I officially will let it go as well.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> AWWWW, isn't that sweet! Now let's get a group hug here guys!


Now you're going to far MinO


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey MinO,

Tomorrow is the Dec 1st...  That means my new avatar is going in.
I think I will drop it in a day early though


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

what's it going to be?


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

There it is MinO?

What do you think?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Cool, I guess he is saying HO HO HO.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Cool, I guess he is saying HO HO HO.


Are you sure it is not 'Whore, Whore Whore'?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you sure it is not 'Whore, Whore Whore'?


----------

